# Schlauchboot anmelden



## paul.1969 (2. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen, ich habe eine dringende Frage, ich habe ein Schlauchboot mit 15 PS Aussenbordmotor geschenkt bekommen. Erst habe ich mich riesig gefreut aber dann kam das Erwachen,als ich es beim Schifffahtrsamt anmelden wollte. Ich hatte alle Papiere zusammen bis auf die Konformitätserklärung. Nun versuche ich schon seit 14 Tagen eine Solche zu bekommen. Leider sind die Händler die dieses Schlauchboot vertreiben sehr unkooperativ. Ich habe auch schon den Hersteller in China kontaktiert. Leider bekommt man keine Antwort. Dabei ist mein Schlauchboot gar nicht so selten in Deutschland. Meine Frage ist nun, wäre jemand bereit mir seine Konformitätserklärung zu kopieren und mir zukommen zu lassen? Im Anhang habe ich mal das Typenschild und die Baunummer abgebildet. Bei dem Boot handelt es sich um ein ProMarine 330. Die Daten stehen auf dem Typenschild. Ich wäre Sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot anmelden*

Ist doch sicher schon älter als 1998


----------



## paul.1969 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot anmelden*

Nee, leider nicht. ich habe die Baunummer (die einzelne Nummer auf dem einen Bild) mit hingeschickt und dadurch ist ersichtlich, daß das Boot Baujahr 2009 ist. Wenn ich vorher gewusst hätte, daß diese Nummer genau diese Aussage hat, hätte ich das Schild entfernt und dann wäre das Boot  Baujahr vor 98. Aber da ich ehrlich bin, habe ich es mit angegeben.


----------



## fischbär (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot anmelden*

In der CE-Erklärung steht bei mir (bengar) aber die Nummer des Bootes mit drin :-(


----------



## paul.1969 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot anmelden*

Es muß schon das gleiche Boot sein. Die Nummern müssen ja übereinstimmen.


----------

